# Initial appointment at clinic



## cat68 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi,

Can anyone tell me if during the 1st appointment at the IVF clinic if both you and your partner/husband have to be there. The reason I ask is because my husband will be looking after our son who will be at school the day I have the appt and it would be awkward to take him out of school or leave him with grandparents/relatives(they'll ask too many questions). I will be taking the notes of what tests we have had so far and Dh will be available to fly out for the procedure itself(hopefully will be in half term and Ds can come as well). I have emailed my chosen clinic and they haven't responded as yet and I need to know to book flights for Dh if needs be. 

Thank you

Cat xx


----------



## Wendy K (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi Cat,

I Don't for sure know the answer to your question, but what I can tell you, is when we went out to spain, they took a   sample and checked it and then froze it and then later defrosted it to see how it would react ( not well unfortunately- fresh good,  doesn't like being frozen _ )
We needed to use fresh on the day of EC because of this.
Plus we had blood tests whilst out there, but I am sure you can have those done here (but they were cheaper out there!)

On the subject of contacting your chosen clinic, I phoned them and spoke to them, I do email also, but when you want a quick answer, a call is always good 

Hope this helps a bit 

Good luck and babydust

Wendy K


----------



## cat68 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Wendy,

Thanks for taking the time to reply. I have tried to contact the clinic by phone but Dr K is always busy and has not answered my email yet. I will assume that it's ok to go on my own then! Dh will be attending the next visit (hopefully the 1st appt will be a success and we can start IVF)and will be able to take the appropriate tests. I prefer his sperm sample to be fresh anyway as I think it may work better than frozen.  

Good luck on your IVF journey and hope you get your BFP soon! 

Love Cat xx


----------

